# EU2200i and IGEN2500 parallel - it works



## warx (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi all, 

Just joined. I bought the Westinghouse IGEN2500 and instead of getting a second I thought I'd try the Rolls Royce EU2200i and see if I could parallel-ize them. Well, they work just fine. I have the 20A outlet parallel cable that Westinghouse sells as it comes with the 30A RV socket for just $64. It can physically parallel any inverter than is parallel capable. Interestingly the brand new IGEN2500 comes with the banana jack parallel ports now - I have never seen a picture with them - I even emailed Westinghouse - no response. Still, The 15/20A three prong works just fine.

I did some noise testing of each and together too (attached pic). There's a video of them running at the bottom. Hope this is interesting/useful.


Video:


----------



## captaindomon (Aug 19, 2019)

I would love to have you test them and see if they are sharing the wattage equally, i.e. put 1,000 watts on it and verify both are supplying 500, then try 2,000 watts and see if they both equally share at 1,000 watts each, etc.


----------

